# FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Written specifically for anyone interested in the Audi TT Mk2 Roadster, this post covers the majority of issues, questions, and problems encountered with the soft top. There's also some trouble shooting topics and links to Audi publications and Technical Service Bulletins (TSB).

*Section Index -* _You can either scroll down through this post or just click on the section of interest._

*1. General Audi TT Mk2 Coupe and Roadster Issues*
*2. All about the Roadster*
*3. No Spare Back There*
*4. Life with an Audi TT Mk2*
*5. In Conclusion*
*6. And Now the Bad News*
*7. Do's and Don'ts and Helpful Links*
*8. "Soft Top Cannot be Used" or "Soft Top Not Secure" Messages*
*9. Using the VCDS for Soft Top Diagnosis *
*10. Trouble Shooting & Problem Solving*
*11. Technical Documents*


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*1. General Audi TT Mk2 Coupe and Roadster Issues*










For anyone unfamilar with the Mk2 Coupe or Roadster, this link covers the basics of features and options as well as some good advice on service issues and thing to look out for when considering a Mk2 -

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1977653

*1.1) Typical Mk2 TT Issues -* for both Coupes and Roadsters include saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps and poor earth (ground) connections to rear lights. There's also the risk of a broken glove box hinge if and when the damper stiffens up.

Depending on history, year and miles, the 3.2 V6 engine cam chain wear is possible and expensive, but wear can be checked using VagCom (VCDS). Early pre-2010's had an issue with chain tensioners. The pre-2011 2.0 TFSI engines have a known high oil consumption problem. After getting the engine up to operating temperature, check there is no delay on pulling away and no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc.

The front half of the TT is predominantly aluminum, while the rear section is steel. Check for under body corrosion especially on cars driven in winter and those from coastal areas. A Quattro will have a Haldex unit on the final drive which has a fluid filter that is often over looked. Be sure the Haldex has been serviced (fluid & filter changed).

*1.2) Corrosion - * Despite half the car being built of aluminum, corrosion can still be problematic for the TT, especially if it's been kept in coastal areas or cold areas that use a lot of salt on the roads. Check up under the trunk and rear section of the vehicle. Roadsters should pay attention around the roof seal where it meets the metal body work. This area is known show signs of corrosion and can be difficult to get to for repair as the top may have to be removed.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1872613

*1.3) Water Leaks -* The rear deck on the Coupe is more prone to allowing water in than the Roadster simply because of the design. However in both, but primarily in the Coupes, there's a known issues of water getting in around the rear wheel arches and damaging the Bose Amp. For the Roadster check for dampness behind the back seats and foot wells.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1734681
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1144209

*1.4) Known Problems & Recalls -* Unfortunately the Audi TT, despite being a premium luxury car, is not immune to various mechanical and electrical issues. For anyone who really wants to do their homework, here's a link to about 100 Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) specific to the TT Mk2.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1687826

*1.5) Failed Door Locks and/or Non Functioning Key Fob Remote -*
As mentioned, door locks on the Mk2 can and do fail more than they should and have a long and infamous history across the entire VAG line. In addition, the Key Fob Remotes batteries, when weak, can lead to the conclusion the locks are defective. Always start by replacing the CR2032 coin battery first before suspecting something more serious is wrong . This post will address some easy solutions for a few of the basic issues and well as providing solutions to the more complicated ones.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1882595

*1.6) Engines - *There have been some serious issues with the 2.0 TFSI due to excessive oil consumption, and all older VAG engines prior to 2011 may be at risk due to a bad chain tensioner design. I've linked several posts that go into greater detail on Audi engines, service and maintenance. Be aware there are a number of service points that Audi has failed to mention in their published Service Intervals including the High Pressure Fuel Pump (HPFP) Cam Follower and the filters on the Gen2 and Gen4 Haldex. These are just two that should be addressed to avoid serious problems with the engine and final drive later on.

*FAQ - Mk2 Audi TT Known Engine Problems*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=332534

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Recommended Maintenance & Service*
www.ttforum.co.uk/threads/faq-audi-tt-8j-recommended-maintenance-service.1932049/

*FAQ - Mk2 3.2 VR6 (BUB) Maintenance & Service*
www.ttforum.co.uk/threads/faq-mk2-3-2-vr6-bub-maintenance-service.2010435/

If you're looking at a TT that doesn't have all the service records, be sure to have a compression test and timing chain scan done to make sure the engine is solid. Personally I prefer the 3.2 since there's no plumbing to mess with, it has tons of power and sounds great!

*1.7) Quattro - * Despite what Audi Service (or any indy mechanic) might tell you, both the Gen2 and Gen4 Haldex have two filters; technically one filter and one screen for the pump. The Haldex fluid and filters should be changed regularly. If in doubt, this is worth a read:
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1850793

*1.8.) Audi Mag Ride (AMR)* - Audi prides itself on this marvel of suspension engineering, but most owners are less than impressed when it come time to replace them as it's a very expensive repair. The topic of Mag Ride repair and replacement options has been well discussed and you can find more on the subject here - 
www.ttforum.co.uk/threads/faq-mag-ride-repair-delete-options.2023542/#post-9540174

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*2. All about the Roadster*








*2.1) Operation of the Roof *- You'll find the Roof Control Switch located to the right of the handbrake. With the engine running, cycle the top several times to make sure it opens and closes completely without any hesitation or stuttering. The side flaps should also go up and down properly and sit relatively flat when they're down. Look for any severe creases, tears, rips, gouges or any separation of the edges from the bodywork. Check for dampness or any water stains in the headliner. Inspect the rear window for any signs of separation or leaking and the defroster traces are not damaged.

*2.2) Roof Drains* - These can block easily, especially if the car is not garaged or covered outside. Water can cause electrical problems since it tends to end up in the bulkhead between the seat and trunk area. Check the condition of the carpeting directly behind the seats. If the carpet is wet or damp, odds are good the drain hose is leaking. Look for signs of mold or mildew behind the seats or in the foot wells.

*2.3) Wind Deflector* - This is actually an option so not all Roadsters will have it. The switch is located directly behind the roof switch. You can set the deflector all the way up, all the way down or anywhere in between. There are no sensors in the wind deflector, so it's not possible to program it.

*2.4) Advantages of the TT Mk2 Roadster* - The Mk2 offers excellent trunk (boot) space and cockpit storage. One can easily fit two carry-on suitcases, a duffle bag and any number of jackets and extra shoes or whatever for a long road trip.

*2.5) Cockpit Storage* - Roadsters have two storage option packages. The first is the "Storage Package" which includes bins under the leading edge of the seats, a small net in front passenger's foot-well, a net on the back of both seats plus two storage compartments in rear panel. The other option is the "Load-through Facility" which this allows you to place skis or other small items, through the cockpit and into the trunk.

Word of caution, never store anything behind the seats in the Convertible Top stowage area. One member left a glass bottle back there which made its way down the side and into the drip tray. When he opened the roof, the frame shattered the bottle and punched a hole in the drip tray. The entire roof assembly had to be removed to make the repair.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*3. No Spare Back There*








Like all Mk2 TTs, the Roadster doesn't have a spare tire. Instead it comes with an air compressor and a bottle of tire goo to get you back on the road. For more details on what tools it comes with you can follow this link -

*Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Tools and Tire Kit*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1912545

Specific to the Roadster is the emergency key or Crank Arm Tool used for manually opening or closing the top. Be sure you have one and verify it's in working order -

*Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Top Emergency Tool*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1823466

If the worst should happen, here's how to deal with a flat or getting your Roadster towed safely -

*FAQ - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Towing & Flat Tire Repair Kit*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1779994


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*4. Life with an Audi TT Mk2*








I bought my German spec 2007 3.2 Quattro Mk2 back in 2013. I was the second owner and it came with 18,000-km on the clock and just rolled over 108,000-km as of the date of this writing. Despite a failed passenger door mechanism and a top that quit once when I opened it while moving, it's been a pretty good car with nothing more than basic maintenance and a new set tires.

After the top failed while on a holiday down in Italy, I was determined never to end up in a situation again where I couldn't get the top closed and secured. Since then I have done quite a bit of online research on other forums to get a pretty solid understanding of the soft top quirks and issues and since doing the R&R on my flap servos, it's been relatively problem free over all.

Based on the discussions in the forum over the years, I think most Roadster owners are pretty happy with their choice of vehicle. The roof flap servos failures are the usual suspect when the top stops working, but it's an easy DIY to sort out. And of course keeping the drip trays clear goes a long way in avoiding water getting into the cabin.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*5. In Conclusion*








Take some time and go through the Mk2 Forum Knowledge Base (KB) as there is a ton of really good information in there worth reading. Like the Coupe, the Roadster does suffer from many of the same ailments, but there's plenty of good advice and instructions for DIY solutions which can save you a trip to the service shop.

*MK2 TT Knowledge Base*
Mk2 TT Knowledge Base


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*6. And Now the Bad News*








Unfortunately, despite all the great things about the Roadster, the Mk2's have a long history of tops failing to open or close completely for seemingly no apparent reason. Nine times out of ten it's the roof flap servos. Grease from the internal gears can end up on the electrical contacts causing a fault and the car shuts down the automatic operation mode. Fortunately it's a relatively simple DIY. If your top hasn't had an issue, it's a good idea to do a little preventative maintenance and clean them out anyway. If it has given you problems, which can include incorrect operation of the windows, then you definitely need to sort the flap servos which are covered below under Section 9.3.

Other problems with the convertible top can include the hydraulic pump, hydraulic cylinders, failed contact switches and hall sensors, failing defroster and de-bonded rear glass. Generally speaking, these problems are much less frequent, but just about everything that can or has gone wrong with the convertible top has been covered at one time or another in the Forum. If you can't find exactly what you're looking for in one of the provided links, be sure to use the Search function.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*7. Do's & Don'ts and Helpful Links*








*7.1) Never operate the top while the car is moving -* The owners manual says you can and it looks really cool when you do. But it's a really bad idea if and when the wind catches it or you hit a pothole or make a sudden change of direction. These conditions can cause the top to sway side-to-side and trigger a sensor error and stop the top from operating. If you do decide you really want to open or close the top while moving, be sure the road is flat and even and keep your speed down as much as possible.

*7.2) Never operate the top when sitting sideways on a steep incline -* The weight of the top can "lean" to the left or right just enough to rub against the roof flaps and could trigger a fault.

*7.3) Know how to manually operate the top - *Every roadster owner should do this at least once so you know it all works. This is not something you want to learn to do alone, at night, in the rain. There's also a link to a YouTube RAC "How To" video that will walk you through it step by step.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1347177

*7.4) Check for the tools under the trunk floor -* The Emergency Key (Crank Arm Tool) is located under the air compressor. If it's missing or broken you won't be able to manually operate the top. By opening the roof access panel, you can see if spline shaft has the little screw snapped off inside. If needed, you can find links to replacement parts here. Also check for the double-ended screwdriver and double ended Torx tool. The screwdriver handle works with both tools.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1823466

*7.5) Never try to force flaps -* The roof flaps are electrically operated by servo motors and forcing the flaps will either break or severely damage them. If you have to open/close the top manually, be sure that servo arm links have been disconnected and secured so they don't caught in the roof mechanism. If they open too far or don't close flat, or the gap between them and the body is not even, they may need realignment.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1920499

There have been reported cases of the servo motor/flap link arm becoming detached because the little ball-stud on the flap has come off. If the M4 nut gets loose and falls off, the ball-stud can eventually come loose and fall off too. Always worth a quick inspection with the link disengaged to ensure the ball-stud and nut are still there.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1842859

*7.6) Learn to clear fault codes -* If you plan on keeping your Roadster long term, it's worth buying a VCDS (VAGCOM) from Ross-Tech and learn how to use it. Otherwise you will be at the mercy of Audi service to clear fault codes you could otherwise do yourself. The first two times you use it, it will have paid for itself. You can buy one directly from Ross-Tech or from a re-seller on Amazon. The VCDS plugs into the OBD port located under the dash on the drivers side. Software updates are free and Ross-Tech has it's own forum and a wiki page to research and solve program errors.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1635097

*Note* - As of 10/12/2019, I posted about the OBDeleven Pro device. This is a low cost alternative to the VCDS. While it can identify fault codes, re-code and make various modifications, it is not capable of running the Adaptation necessary to resolve a failed top after repairing/replacing the roof flap servos. You can read about it here -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1926901

*7.7) Get to know how the top works -* Audi publishes a series of Self Study Programs to provide additional information on different features about the TT. SSP-391 is specifically written for the Roadster convertible top operation and has a great deal of information that's not covered in either the workshop manual or the owner's manual.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1755145

*7.8 ) Clearing drain holes -* For anyone who lives in rainy areas and has to park their TT out in the open, keeping water out of the cockpit is a real concern for Roadsters. Check this link for a "where are" and "how to" to make sure your drains are clear and clean. This should be done as part of your spring cleaning routine or any time you find wet or dampness in the car.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1267289

*7.9) Loose Drain Hose and/or Replacement -* If you've discovered that the carpeting is wet or damp behind the seats, it's possible there's leak in the bulkhead due to the drip tray drain hoses. Also, anytime a technician has to work inside the bulkhead, it's very easy to knock the hose out of the bottom panel and cause the water to drain into the vehicle instead of draining out.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1831981

*7.10) Glass Window Separation -* While not common for the Mk2, there have been reports of the rear glass window debonding or delaminating from the roof fabric. Good post on the topic here with instructions from the OEM soft top manufacturer, Webasto GmbH.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1874307

*7.11) Soft top cleaning and treatment -* Direct from Webasto GmbH, the Audi TT convertible top manufacturer, here's their recommendations for cleaning and treatment.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1853093

*7.12) Wind deflector -* When the top is closed the flaps will be in the up position. If the top is opened while the wind deflector is up, and there's any significant lateral side-to-side shift of the top while it's in motion (e.g. wind catches it, car is moving, etc.) it's possible for the top to trap the flap against the wind deflector which may trigger a fault. Always keep the wind deflector down during soft top operation.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1824514

If there's a hole in your deflector screen, this link may help -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1917201

*7.13) Roadster Interior Panels and How to Remove Them - *
While the Coupe and Roadster share the entire dash and most of the interior panels, some are obviously unique to the Roadster. If you should need to remove them, this link will help; look under Section 3.) Removing Roadster Interior Panels -
• A-Pillar Cover Removal
• Seat Rear Panel Removal
• Trunk Lid Panel Removal
• Console Tray Phone Kit Removal
www.ttforum.co.uk/threads/faq-mk2-roadster-compendium-of-convertible-top-problems-solutions.1953141/#post-9310655

*7.15) Adding a Reverse Camera -* If you have the Audi Multi Media Interface (MMI) 'Audi Navigation plus', you may be able to retrofit a reverse camera since the RNS-E is already designed to accept a reverse camera video signal. Look at buttons just below the screen and if you see a [Media] or [CD/TV] button, it should be possible. This is not a difficult retrofit and after-market cameras and video signal modules are available from various suppliers or re-sellers.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=982377

*7.16) Far from Home with a Failed Roof -* If the worst happens and you're no where near a service center while on holiday, don't panic. You can operate the roof manually (open and close it) without risk of damage. This post will provide some information on how to do it -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1843105

*7.17) The CAT is Broken or Missing -*
If your Crank Arm Tool (CAT) is broken or missing, you can still secure the top with a pair of vise-grip pliers. For more information, follow this link -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2009473

*7.18) Windows Don't Work Properly -* If you study SSP391, you'll notice an illustration on Page 29 that shows a signal out of the Convertible Top Operation Control Unit J256. This goes directly to the Convenience System Central Control Unit J393 and the window regulator motors; control units J386/J387. Operation of the windows depends on a good signal from the convertible top opening/closing properly. If the windows function normally with the top open or closed, but don't work properly during top operation, then it's time to get the top sorted; (e.g. servo motor R&R and Adaptation).

*7.19) Car Covers and Top Covers -* For anyone who has to leave their Roadster outdoors, a car cover or top cover is a good option for keeping it clean and away from prying eyes. There have been issues of poorly fitting covers flapping in high winds which can actually scratch the paint.

As a compromise, a half-top that only covers the convertible top may be a good option. I use a very cheap nylon half-cover for road trips where I have to park in a barn or shed just to keep the bird poop off the top. There are much better versions that are custom fitting and look great. Pay as little or as much as you want.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1783002
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=317729 (page 123)

*7.20) Antenna *- Unlike the Coupe, the Roadster actually has an external aerial or antenna. Due to corrosion that can occur between the amplifier and antenna mast, this can be a weak point and has been known to break. There's a good repair guide *here* should you need it. If you just want a minor cosmetic change, you can replace the OEM mast with a stubby antenna which you can read about *here*.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*8. "Soft Top Cannot be Used" or "Soft Top Not Secure" Messages*








When this message is displayed in the DIS, a fault has been detected by the Control Module. The following conditions can cause this message to be displayed -

1. Operating the top with the engine off (low voltage condition).
2. Operation of the top with a flat, or nearly dead battery (low voltage condition).
3. Operating the top while moving or while parked sideways on a steep incline.
4. Flap servo motor fault.
5. A manual close due to one of the conditions above.

If you've manually closed and latched the top with the emergency key tool, you may still get the "Soft Top Not Secure" message. Once you have mechanically removed the spline shaft and latched the top, it's fine. This message can appear as a result of the computer not getting the expected electrical signals during a manual close with no power.

The "Soft Top Not Secure" message may also appear if you haven't completely opened the top. If you're driving and get this message, operate the switch again to be sure the top is all the way down. Look over your shoulder, or check the wing mirrors, to check that the flaps are all the way down too.

How to get around "Soft Top Cannot Be Used" -

*8.1) Manually Cycling the Top with Accessory Power On -*

If you've experienced a flat battery because the car has been sitting for a while and tried to operate the top, there's a good chance you'll get one of these messages. However there is a way to "fool" the Control Module and make it work again.

1. Turn the key to the first position (only accessory, not ignition - do NOT start the car).
2. Manually open and close the top - remember to disconnect the flap rods and open the hydraulic valve one-half turn.

Opening and closing the top with the power on allows the Controller to see the signals from the hall sensors and contact switches which can sometimes trick the Controller into thinking everything is okay. Once the top is closed and secured, close the hydraulic valve and reconnect the flap rods.

3. Give the battery a good charge and ensure it's well above at least 11-Volts.
4. Once you've finished the charge, start the car and see if you can cycle the top normally using the center console switch.
5. If it works, great. If not, then try to clear the fault or take it to a service center.

*8.2) Clearing Faults with VCDS -*

If you don't own one or know someone that does, then you will have to visit a shop that does in order to clear the fault codes. When you have a soft top problem and take it into an Audi service center or independent mechanic, they'll point out the fault codes and may try sell you new flap servo motors, a top motor or even recommend replacing the Controller or hydraulics. These are VERY expensive repairs and unfortunately, they don't always solve the problem.

The most commonly reported problem for the convertible top is the convertible top flap servo fault which you can actually repair yourself. If you do the servo R&R but don't have a VCDS, the shop can at least run the Adaption program and clear the faults and hopefully you'll save yourself the cost of a new servo. Check Section 9.3: DIY R&R for the Flap Servos.

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*9. Using the VCDS for Soft Top Diagnosis*








The VCDS is an invaluable tool especially for a Roadster since it can also perform the convertible top *Adaptation. But keep in mind, clearing the error codes doesn't make the problems go away, an Adaptation must be performed. As noted in the Technical Service Bulletin -

**Note* - While the OBDeleven and/or Carista can perform fault scans, they lack the ability to perform a convertible top Adaptation. At the time of this writing, only the Ross Tech VCDS can perform this function.

Any or all of the following DTCs may be stored:

• DTC 02000 (Switch Position Incorrect Signal)
• DTC 03246 (Left Top Flap Sensor G596-Incorrect Signal)
• DTC 03247 (Right Top Flap Sensor G597-Incorrect Signal)

NOTE - For a detailed list of VCDS (VAG-COM) fault codes specific to convertible top components, please refer to this link -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1830834

*9.1)* In the fault code report listed above the J256 Controller received an unexpected signal from the flap servos (G597) and thinks the flap is in the wrong position. To avoid a possible collision between the top and the flap, the J256 deactivates the E137 switch in the center console. If this happens, you can expect to see "Soft top cannot be used" displayed in the DIS.

*9.2)* Inside each of the flap servo housings are two primary components; G596/G597 potentiometers and V381/V383 motors. The potentiometers are made of of two parts; a circuit board and a contact gear. The motor operates the flap servo arm link, which moves the flaps up and down, while simultaneously rotating the contact gear which gives a variable voltage signal to J256 so the control module knows the position of the flaps. Over time, the gear grease can end up in the potentiometer between the circuit board and the contact gear resulting in a bad voltage (implausible) signal.

*DIY Preventative Maintenance and R&R for the Flap Servos -*

*9.3)* It's a simple job to open up the servo case and remove any excess grease from contact surfaces. Once this has been done, reinstall the servos and they should provide a few more years of trouble free operation. However, if you get a fault code, you'll need a VCDS adaption in order for them to function normally. If the VCDS is reporting an implausible signal from either G596 or G597, these step-by-step instructions will help you get this problem resolved. NOTE - It has been confirmed that the OBSeleven device is not capable of performing an Adaptation for this repair.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786641

*9.4* Replacement Roof Flap Motor - If you open up the motor and find the internals are damaged; e.g. broken gear, damaged circuit board, etc. You can order a new one and replace it. It will still require access to a VCDS as an Adaptation will still need to be performed. You can find the part shown here -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1662930

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*10. Trouble Shooting & Problem Solving*








If and when you have to manually open the top, there are some typical problems you may encounter. This section will address the most likely issues and provide some basic answers. 

*10.1) Manually Operating the Top -* This is a repeat of what's been said above, but it can't be said enough. Every roadster owner should do this at least once so you know it all works. Pick a nice sunny day, have a friend help you and take your time. This link includes a link to a YouTube RAC "How To" video that will walk you through manually closing the top step-by-step.

* How To: - Audi TT (8J) Manually Closing the Convertible Top*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1347177

*10.2) When Things go Wrong -* Probably the single longest post in the Forum concerning problem with the convertible top. It's a long read, but has a ton of information on the Roof Flaps, Adaptations and how to deal with the top if things don't work as they should. If the top won't go up or down, a read through this post will help you understand what can be done to resolve problems you may encounter. There are a few things you can attempt yourself that may save you the cost of going to an Audi dealer.

*Compendium of Convertible Soft Top Problems and Solutions *
www.ttforum.co.uk/threads/faq-mk2-roadster-compendium-of-convertible-soft-top-problems-solutions.1953141/#post-9310655

*10.3) Soft Top Emergency Key & Spline Shaft Problems -* When manually operating the roof due to a soft top failure, you may run into a problem if the Spline Shaft can't easily removed or re-inserted or if the Crank Arm Tool (CAT) can't be fully inserted or gets stuck and can't be removed from the roof latch motor. These links should help -

*Resolving Problems with the Crank Arm Tool or Spline Shaft*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0#p8974410

*Securing the Convertible Top without a CAT*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p9474193

*10.4) Convertible Top Adjustment Options -* Worth a read if you're not sure your top is properly aligned. Generally the entire roof structure is solid and unlikely to become a problem. But things happen and this will provided you with the information to self inspect and correct most of the alignment issues.

*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Convertible Roof Alignment*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1921101

*10.5) VCDS Module [26-Auto Roof] Group Codes -* If and when the roof fails to operate properly, it will require a VCDS scan to identify the error codes and clear them. Additionally, you can drill down further into the diagnostic tools to find out exactly what's being reported. Since VCDS scans and drill-downs can often take a while, it's a good idea to keep the engine running so you don't run down the battery.

*FAQ - Mk2 Roadster Convertible Top Fault Codes & Adaptation*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1829258

*10.6) Broken Tool or Spline Shaft-* For anyone who has snapped off the little threaded insert inside the spline shaft when attempting it remove it, you can buy a repair kit that includes the Retention Clip, Spline Shaft and Motor Mount Screw. You may also want to replace the crank arm tool (Emergency Key) if the threaded insert in the cup is missing or if the spline-end is broken.

*10.6.1)* Repair Kit Drive Shaft Convertible Top Latch: P/N 8J7 871 563
https://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/produ ... 8410C.html

*10.6.2)* Crank Arm Tool (Emergency Key): P/N 8J7 825 381 A
https://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/produ ... 5381A.html

*10.7 ) Hydraulic System -* Generally the hydraulic pump and/or hydraulic cylinders don't have a history of failing. While some people have discussed adding fluid to the pump, unless it's leaking there's not much point. If the pump has failed, or if the hydraulic cylinders are leaking, then this is probably something you'll want to have serviced. A link to a TSB will provide additional information on this topic. (See PDF attachment list below).

:!: NOTE - There is a possibility that the hydraulic pump can stop working during normal operation, so before you head to a mechanic, read this section from *SSP-391*:

_If a faulty actuator or a sensor is identified or if the signals from the sensors are not received in time, the control unit stops the convertible top operating cycle. A fault is stored in the fault memory. In addition, the control unit monitors the operating time of the convertible top. In order to avoid overloading the hydraulic pump, the convertible top operation control unit J256 deactivates the convertible top after approx. three minutes, provided that the convertible top is closed.

The convertible top can be operated again until a time-out of approx. ten minutes has expired. If the convertible top does not meet the "closed" condition after approx. four minutes of continuous operation, the control unit stops the convertible top operating cycle immediately. The convertible top cannot be operated again until a 20 minute time-out has expired. The actuation time of the convertible top lock motor is also used for monitoring the operating time of the convertible top_.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*11. Technical Documents *








This link includes over 100 TSBs that can be downloaded in PDF format. If you're considering an Audi TT, or are trying to find some information on a problem you've encountering with your current TT, it's worth looking here first before posting a question to the Forum.

*FAQ - Technical Service Bulletins (TSB)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1687826

This link will provide you with access to a large selection of Workshop Manuals and Self Study Programs (SSP) that go into more detail than the owners manual. Roadster owners should spend some time with *SSP 391* to better understand how the top works and all the functional details of operation.

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*12. Remote Roof Operation*

While never an option for the Mk2, there are several companies that offer non-OEM modules which are installed in the trunk under the floor cover. This module will allow you to open and close the top with your original Audi remote control from a distance. Additionally, the center console convertible top button only has to be pressed once and the process starts automatically. 

*MKDS Module* 
*Kufatec*
*Mods4cars*
*







*


----------

